# Best battalion?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

My bros and I were thinking of for our birthday getting a battlion,and army book thing and a HQ
And I was wondering which army has the strongest battalion but I know nothing about fantasy-I asked this at my lgs and they whatever I want-not helpful!
So who has the strongest battalion?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

What you're asking is what is the strongest army. However there is no one army that stands head and shoulders over the others. I would actually suggest since you're beginners to WHFB to get the Island of Blood starter box. It has everything you need to learn how to play.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

As I understand it, the Ogre Kingdoms box gives you the most points/pound - and if you're willing to modify one of the bulls into a Tyrant, you get a legal army all in one box.

I can talk of the High Elf Battalion - which isn't exactly fantastic. You do get a ton of Core models - but your typical High Elf army doesn't use a ton of core, it uses as little core as possible and a ton of Special units.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

The beastmen, though a difficult army to play (being rather overcosted points wise in their books) have a very solid box set. I've built a lot of my army by just buying that a few times


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

although i dont play fantasy, i would suggest to just buy one that interests you

theyre exactly like the 40k battle forces, great to start out with, but not amazing by its self


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay thanks-I'll probably go dwarves since I like tau-is their battalion any good?


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Dwarf battalion is pretty good cannons are strong in 8th and you get 32 warriors so thats a good starting point. Also you get thunderers, who doesn't want guns when (almost) everyone else gets bow and arrows?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Okay thanks-I'll probably go dwarves since I like tau-is their battalion any good?


lol what, dwarves are like the polar opposite of tau, they are good in combat and can take a hit.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Island of blood + Skaven/High elf box gives you a very good start. I would recommend this for any new player.

The Dark Elves have a very good box too. 2 of those gives you a Corsair horde, a big unit of CoKs, a Spearmen bunker and 32 Xbowmen to use. Add a Hydra and some characters and you've got the perfect foundation army.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So if i get the dwarves box which HQ should I get?


----------

